# Google- Relaxation therapy for irritable bowel syndrome - guardian.co.uk



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Relaxation therapy for *irritable bowel syndrome*guardian.co.uk, UK - <nobr>16 hours ago</nobr>If stress is making your *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS) worse, learning to relax should help to reduce your symptoms. But there isn't much research to say *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

